# Wanna guess what this means??



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I sent out a few rainchecks with calls this year so now would be the time to redeem them!!

Gonna be a long weekend!!!!!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

hang on to some, I'll be down over the Christmas Holiday. Save some time and we'll go chase some hogs and dogs.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Smoked roasted garlic - nothing better.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Sausage?!


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

It means that you are going to retain the title of best meat smoker


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Looks like someone has declared sausage season!!!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Ok , I agree,Yep, Some say, Yep season has officially started. Will post pictures as things move forward this weekend.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Mmmmm !


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

looks like the Harley Flame Thrower 2014 model??

very sweet set up....buono appiteto :glutton:


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

I can smell the smoke all the way up here.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

just looking at that makes my mouth water and my stomach growl

who da man when it comes to smoking sausage

YOU DA MAN RODNEY!!!!


----------



## shaneatkinson82 (Sep 28, 2014)

Is that a new Coyote smoker?


----------

